
Apple Special Event - thepumpkin1979
https://www.apple.com/apple-events/september-2017?sept-12-hn-submission
======
makepanic
This is the current streaming url: [https://p-events-
delivery.akamaized.net/17oiubaewrvouhboiuba...](https://p-events-
delivery.akamaized.net/17oiubaewrvouhboiubasdfv09/m3u8/hls_mvp.m3u8)

It works fine with mpv [1] and probably vlc. If it breaks, you can check the
payload of the `*/js_files/event/url.json` request and point your media player
to that.

[1] [https://mpv.io/](https://mpv.io/)

~~~
modeless
Hmm, vlc not working here. What server is the url.json file hosted on?

~~~
makepanic
Currently, the full url is [https://p-events-
delivery.akamaized.net/17oiubaewrvouhboiuba...](https://p-events-
delivery.akamaized.net/17oiubaewrvouhboiubasdfv09/js_files/event/url.json)

Just open devtools on [https://www.apple.com/apple-
events/september-2017/](https://www.apple.com/apple-events/september-2017/)
and filter for `url.json`.

------
chollida1
Taking place at the new Steve Jobs Theatre

[http://mashable.com/2017/08/31/apple-park-steve-jobs-
theater...](http://mashable.com/2017/08/31/apple-park-steve-jobs-
theater/#A74bSIf.7mq2)

------
swampthinker
Well, guess this doesn't work on Chrome.

------
revelation
Well, looks like my browser just can not do HLS. If only they made JavaScript
libraries to do that.

------
ArchReaper
Does not work in IE, Firefox, or Chrome. Fuck you, too, Apple.

~~~
yladiz
It works on Edge, on Windows 10.

